# New Minister of Veterans Affairs:  Mandate Letter, etc.



## dapaterson

The mandate letter for the new VAC minister has been posted to: http://pm.gc.ca/eng/minister-veterans-affairs-and-associate-minister-national-defence-mandate-letter

Top priorities are identified as follows:

 Work with the Minister of National Defence to reduce complexity, overhaul service delivery, and strengthen partnerships between Veterans Affairs and National Defence

 Re-establish lifelong pensions as an option for our injured veterans, and increase the value of the disability award, while ensuring that every injured veteran has access to financial advice and support so that they can determine the form of compensation that works best for them and their families

 Expand access to the Permanent Impairment Allowance to better support veterans who have had their career options limited by a service-related illness or injury

 Provide injured veterans with 90 percent of their pre-release salary, and index this benefit so that it keeps pace with inflation

 Create a new Veterans Education Benefit that will provide full support for the costs of up to four years of college, university, or technical education for Canadian Forces veterans after completion of service

 Improve career and vocational assistance for veterans through ensuring that job opportunities for returning veterans are included in Community Benefits Agreements for new federally-funded infrastructure projects

 Deliver a higher standard of service and care, and ensure that a “one veteran, one standard” approach is upheld

 Re-open the nine Veterans Affairs service offices recently closed, hire more service delivery staff, and fully implement all of the Auditor General’s recommendations on enhancing mental health service delivery to veterans

 Create two new centres of excellence in veterans’ care, including one with a specialization in mental health, post-traumatic stress disorder and related issues for both veterans and first responders

 Provide greater education, counselling, and training for families who are providing care and support to veterans living with physical and/or mental health issues as a result of their service

 End the time limit for surviving spouses to apply for vocational rehabilitation and assistance services

 Increase the veteran survivor’s pension amount from 50 percent to 70 percent

 Eliminate the “marriage after 60” clawback clause, so that surviving spouses of veterans receive appropriate pension and health benefits

 Double funding to the Last Post Fund to ensure that all veterans receive a dignified burial

 Work with the Minister of National Defence to develop a suicide prevention strategy for Canadian Armed Forces personnel and veterans


----------



## RobA

I'm pretty excited about that tuition bill more then anything


----------



## Fishbone Jones

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The mandate letter for the new VAC minister has been posted to: http://pm.gc.ca/eng/minister-veterans-affairs-and-associate-minister-national-defence-mandate-letter
> 
> Top priorities are identified as follows:
> 
> Work with the Minister of National Defence to reduce complexity, overhaul service delivery, and strengthen partnerships between Veterans Affairs and National Defence
> 
> Re-establish lifelong pensions as an option for our injured veterans, and increase the value of the disability award, while ensuring that every injured veteran has access to financial advice and support so that they can determine the form of compensation that works best for them and their families
> 
> Expand access to the Permanent Impairment Allowance to better support veterans who have had their career options limited by a service-related illness or injury
> 
> Provide injured veterans with 90 percent of their pre-release salary, and index this benefit so that it keeps pace with inflation
> 
> Create a new Veterans Education Benefit that will provide full support for the costs of up to four years of college, university, or technical education for Canadian Forces veterans after completion of service
> 
> Improve career and vocational assistance for veterans through ensuring that job opportunities for returning veterans are included in Community Benefits Agreements for new federally-funded infrastructure projects
> 
> Deliver a higher standard of service and care, and ensure that a “one veteran, one standard” approach is upheld
> 
> Re-open the nine Veterans Affairs service offices recently closed, hire more service delivery staff, and fully implement all of the Auditor General’s recommendations on enhancing mental health service delivery to veterans
> 
> Create two new centres of excellence in veterans’ care, including one with a specialization in mental health, post-traumatic stress disorder and related issues for both veterans and first responders
> 
> Provide greater education, counselling, and training for families who are providing care and support to veterans living with physical and/or mental health issues as a result of their service
> 
> End the time limit for surviving spouses to apply for vocational rehabilitation and assistance services
> 
> Increase the veteran survivor’s pension amount from 50 percent to 70 percent
> 
> Eliminate the “marriage after 60” clawback clause, so that surviving spouses of veterans receive appropriate pension and health benefits
> 
> Double funding to the Last Post Fund to ensure that all veterans receive a dignified burial
> 
> Work with the Minister of National Defence to develop a suicide prevention strategy for Canadian Armed Forces personnel and veterans



JT delivering his first smackdown of a Minister at odds???


----------



## The Bread Guy

recceguy said:
			
		

> JT delivering his first smackdown of a Minister at odds???


The Minister would have gotten the letter well before today, and at least one Minister's undergone "message realignment" (before and after), so we'll see if the bureaucrats manage to convince the Minister & his boss about which offices should open/re-open.


----------



## Gronk

I like what I read, although doubling the Last Post Fund is a very common bait-and-switch used by every Canadian gvt going back several years. When gvt's announce adding to the LPF, they are being deceptive (hard to believe, I know  ) because they know the bar is set too high for veterans to access those funds and that the money will not be spent. I know of at least a dozen cases here in the Yukon (pop. 34,000) where families of deceased veterans applied to the fund and were denied because the veteran couldn't meet the means test requirements (under $12000 a yr I think). We are talking about vets whose only income is OAS and CPP. I know of no successful requests.


----------



## Pieman

Wow! Lots of good changes on the horizon. I hope they follow through. 



> Deliver a higher standard of service and care, and ensure that a “one veteran, one standard” approach is upheld


I don't quite understand where this statement is coming from. What kind of difference in standards are seen solider to soldier?


----------



## Kirkhill

"Create a new Veterans Education Benefit that will provide full support for the costs of up to four years of college, university, or technical education for Canadian Forces veterans after completion of service"

That, together with an enhance Supplementary Reserve List and you have the beginnings of a properly resourced Reserve Force.

Three years with the colours gets you 4 years of training during which time you are liable for call up.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Pieman said:
			
		

> Wow! Lots of good changes on the horizon. I hope they follow through.
> I don't quite understand where this statement is coming from. What kind of difference in standards are seen solider to soldier?


I hope they're referring to tmt of Reg vs. Res troops with similar conditions in the system.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Let's see what comes out of this ....


> The Honourable Kent Hehr, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, will host a stakeholder summit with representatives of approximately 30 stakeholder groups from across Canada.
> 
> The Minister will deliver opening remarks to participants in the morning. He will rejoin participants at the end of the day, following their discussions, to gather feedback resulting from the sessions.
> 
> Location:  Canadian War Museum
> 1 Vimy Place
> Ottawa
> 
> Date:     Wednesday, December 2, 2015
> Time:    8:45 a.m. (EST)
> 
> Media are invited to attend the Minister’s opening remarks. The Minister will have a brief media availability following his remarks.
> 
> – 30 –


Expectations are high - it'll be interesting to see 1)  what comes out, and 2)  how quickly (or not) some of the ideas can be acted on.


----------



## PuckChaser

It'll be interesting to see who attends as well.


----------



## maniac

They better get PM out of Europe before they say anything else, He has already spent $2B on outside boarders initiatives.  I wonder what project is going to suffer for that? HMMM....


----------



## Underway

Running out of money already I see.  Not that I disagree with these directions but the money has to come from somewhere and the finance minister gets a say... so does the treasury board.  We will see indeed....


----------



## Journeyman

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ..... it'll be interesting to see 1)  what comes out, and 2)  how quickly (or not) some of the ideas can be acted on.


3) if they can play well together.

Potential "funding-worthy ideas" and "human nature" are being brought together.

/cynicism


----------



## The Bread Guy

Journeyman said:
			
		

> 3) if they can play well together.
> 
> Potential "funding-worthy ideas" and "human nature" are being brought together.





			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> /cynicism


So young to be so cynical  ;D


----------



## Journeyman

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> So young to be so cynical  ;D


I'm sure the cynicism will be rounded out by "bitter and twisted" as I mature  age.   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sure the cynicism will be rounded out by "bitter and twisted" as I mature  age.   :nod:


Like the bitters accenting a fine cocktail ....


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sure the cynicism will be rounded out by "bitter and twisted" as I mature  age.   :nod:



The good thing is the transition is seamless. You won't even notice. ;D


----------



## Szczep

Who are the 'stakeholders'? I am sure some of them represented veterans before (thanks for the NVC).
I guess nothing came off that mtg? not much news. 
I guess no monies left to implement any of the election promisses.  Maybe, just maybe, something will be implemented shortly before the next election?
One may hope


----------



## MJP

Szczep said:
			
		

> Who are the 'stakeholders'? I am sure some of them represented veterans before (thanks for the NVC).
> I guess nothing came off that mtg? not much news.



Holy Christ  man the meeting just happened yesterday and the VAC isn't exactly news for most Canadians


----------



## Teager

I've noticed a lot of vets complaining that there haven't been any changes yet. I believe Minister Hehr said he doesn't have a magic wand that can just fix everything immediately. It's going to take some time. I'd prefer they take some time and get it right and not rush things like the NVC.

From what I have read the Minister has said they have 400 new staff in the pipe and are working on getting the VAC offices re-opened. The Minister mentioned that the pension could take at least a year or more to implement.

There is a crap ton of things the Liberals promised to vets but only time will tell.


----------



## TCM621

Teager said:
			
		

> I've noticed a lot of vets complaining that there haven't been any changes yet. I believe Minister Hehr said he doesn't have a magic wand that can just fix everything immediately. It's going to take some time. I'd prefer they take some time and get it right and not rush things like the NVC.
> 
> From what I have read the Minister has said they have 400 new staff in the pipe and are working on getting the VAC offices re-opened. The Minister mentioned that the pension could take at least a year or more to implement.
> 
> There is a crap ton of things the Liberals promised to vets but only time will tell.


The NVC was not a rush job. It was created by the Paul Martin Liberals with Bi partisan support and IIRC support from the Legion. The Conservatives just picked up where the liberals left off.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> It was created by the Paul Martin Liberals with Bi partisan support and IIRC support from the Legion.


No shortage of blame to go around, indeed.


----------



## Teager

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> The NVC was not a rush job. It was created by the Paul Martin Liberals with Bi partisan support and IIRC support from the Legion. The Conservatives just picked up where the liberals left off.



I believe it was a rush job. It was left as a "living" document so changes could be made more so because it was pushed through very quickly. There were articles that all parties came up with the NVC during a plane flight. There's a lot that points to a rush job.


----------



## Teager

A bit more from the Minister.



> reinstituting lifelong pensions for veterans, new care centres and hiring 400 additional staff: 300 million dollars of new spending on veterans a year.
> 
> Meanwhile, the latest fiscal update shows the projected deficit has already ballooned to $3 billion.
> 
> On paying for it all, Hehr doesn’t appear all that worried.
> 
> “It’s going to be a challenge, but it always is,” he said. “I’m going to go to Treasury Board, we’re gonna show what we’ve committed to, what that costs and go forward.”
> 
> Whether he and the government can rise to that challenge and others remains to be seen, but Hehr insists his focus will be on the men and women he serves – “rebuilding their lives” as he puts it.
> 
> That’s a process he knows a lot about.
> 
> “I’m doing everything I really ever dreamed of, which is to be happy. I’m 100 per cent happy at the end of the day.”



http://globalnews.ca/news/2379200/the-ministers-veterans-affairs-minister-kent-hehr-on-rebuilding-lives/


----------



## PuckChaser

Just VAC and Climate Change alone is now $800M a year. I wonder who's going to not get their promises filled when they run out of cash.... :facepalm:


----------



## daftandbarmy

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Just VAC and Climate Change alone is now $800M a year. I wonder who's going to not get their promises filled when they run out of cash.... :facepalm:



<cough> Not Quebec <cough>  ;D


----------



## Kirkhill

> “I’m doing everything I really ever dreamed of, which is to be happy. I’m 100 per cent happy at the end of the day.”



I am truly happy that we can make him happy - and it only costs 300 MCAD per annum - indefinitely.


----------



## Porch-Light.org

Hello All, 

Regarding the reinstituting of lifelong pensions for veterans, which in itself is great news but.. how can the government give back pensions to veterans who received (and in most cases used up or invested) a Disability Award?

A few thoughts from our peanut gallery; 

1.  Knowing that many of the New Veteran Charter allowances only apply to Post-Pension vets and are not available to those with a pension. It seems logical to believe that, if they instituted pensions once again, that we would loose Income Replacements and Permanent Impairment allowances just to name a few. The VIP and the Family Caregiver Attendance Allowance would probably still remain since these are not related to income of the pensioner. 

2.   Here is what the Canadian Pension Act para 37 (4) says about the subject: - http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/P-6/page-10.html#docCont 

"_ Any pensioner who has accepted a final payment under any provisions previously contained in this Act but now repealed may, if it is found on examination that his or her pensionable disability has persisted or increased, be restored to pension in respect thereof as of the date on which the amount of the final payment received by the pensioner is or was equal to the sum of the instalments of pension that the pensioner would have received if, instead of accepting a final payment, he or she had continued to receive pension at the rate in force immediately before the final payment was made, or as of six months prior to the date of the examination, whichever is the later date._"

In sum, it appears that if the Government wished to return veterans from a Disability Award (DA) to a Pension, there is policy in place for such a thing. if the amount of the DA has been paid in full, then the difference between the value of the entire pension and the DA could be spread evenly into a new monthly pension. Provided that the disability has persisted and or increased.

Basically, if a 40 year old single veteran, 50% disabled under VAC, would be receiving approx $1500 per month under the old system. Under the new system, $153K in one lump sum is what he/she would receive. Let say he/she lives until he/she is 80 years old which is 40 years of pensions, the total pension sum paid monthly under the old system would be worth $720K. Take the $720K minus the DA of $153K and he/she is left with $567K in this potential (pot of money for a pension)

So, we take the "_pot of money for a pension_" and we divide it by 40 years and per month. The new "potential" pension payment would be $1181.25. No need to repay back the DA since its factored in. 

Again, our thoughts on how VA might proceed with this policy change. It can be done and there is law in effect that allows them to do so now. The only issue is that for some, the allowances/benefits currently in place under the New Veterans Charter may be worth more than the "renegotiated/potential" pension amount. It may not benefit all members. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Wookilar

Porch-Light.org said:
			
		

> The only issue is that for some, the allowances/benefits currently in place under the New Veterans Charter may be worth more than the "renegotiated/potential" pension amount. It may not benefit all members.



Very few cases though really as many of the "newly" injured (for lack of better classification) are quite young and while their DA payments may have been higher % wise, those payouts wouldn't even come close to the life-time amount given their life expectancy.

Of course this is all generalization of course so how it will apply in real life, especially once politics gets involved, will be different. You seem correct though; the math seems relatively straight forward and was pretty much what this old budget manager was thinking to. 

I have absolutely no knowledge of the old pension system; where did you get your numbers from? (% = monthly $ I mean)


----------



## Porch-Light.org

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Very few cases though really as many of the "newly" injured (for lack of better classification) are quite young and while their DA payments may have been higher % wise, those payouts wouldn't even come close to the life-time amount given their life expectancy.
> 
> Of course this is all generalization of course so how it will apply in real life, especially once politics gets involved, will be different. You seem correct though; the math seems relatively straight forward and was pretty much what this old budget manager was thinking to.
> 
> I have absolutely no knowledge of the old pension system; where did you get your numbers from? (% = monthly $ I mean)



We found the Disability Pension numbers halfway down...on here - http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/rates#disaward

Agreed with your previous points. Will just have to wait and see if and when this all comes out..But its always fun to crunch the numbers right


----------



## Teager

For anyone that's interested a look at Minister Kent Hehr and his background.

http://www.macleans.ca/politics/ottawa/kent-hehr-the-energizer-bunny-whos-back-in-the-game/


----------



## AirDet

Hmm. Quite an interesting read. Hopefully his experiences will translate into an ability to understand and assist our vets.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

He's been doing a lot of talking and promising, but I've seen no sign of the changes he's talked about. :dunno:


----------



## Teager

I'm willing to give him at least a year and see where things stand then.


----------



## AirDet

Teager said:
			
		

> I'm willing to give him at least a year and see where things stand then.



Agreed.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Teager said:
			
		

> I'm willing to give him at least a year and see where things stand then.


I think the coming budget (maybe 21 or 22 March?) will show how much of a priority vets' issues are, compared to other priorities.


----------



## PuckChaser

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I think the coming budget (maybe 21 or 22 March?) will show how much of a priority vets' issues are, compared to other priorities.



Definitely a good benchmark. A lot of the changes can't be made without budgetting the cost. However, giving veterans the benefit of the doubt is an easy change, and has not been implemented yet.


----------



## The Bread Guy

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ... *giving veterans the benefit of the doubt is an easy change*, and has not been implemented yet.


Sadly, because even _that_ will (likely) cost money, that may also be why it hasn't been done yet.


----------



## PuckChaser

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Sadly, because even _that_ will (likely) cost money, that may also be why it hasn't been done yet.



They've got at least $200M apparently, just in benefits and programs:

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2016/01/31/more-than-200m-unspent-in-veterans-budget-last-year.html

Further evidence of an insurance company mentality, deny, deny, deny, and finally relent at the last possible moment.


----------



## Teager

Not much new info in the Ministers update.



> Minister Hehr provides update on first 100 days
> The Honourable Kent Hehr, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement:
> 
> “Today marks the 100th day since I was appointed Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence. Each and every day I am honoured and proud to serve those who wear—or who have worn—our nation’s uniform.
> 
> “The Prime Minister has given me an aggressive mandate, one that I plan to fulfill through stronger relationships with Veterans and the organizations that represent them. For me, consultation will be the cornerstone of my approach as I look to the men and women who have served to tell me how best to serve them, and their families.
> 
> “Just hours after my appointment, I addressed Veterans and guests at a candlelight tribute that connects Veterans and youth and passes the torch of remembrance to younger generations. It was a truly inspiring way to start the work ahead.
> 
> “During my first days, I participated in a number of Veterans’ Week activities, including Remembrance Day ceremonies in Ottawa. This special day was humbling and concluded a week of learning and listening. It reconfirmed my commitment to ensuring that we get Veterans the care they need, when and where they need it.
> 
> “Within the first month, I travelled across the country to engage with Veterans and Veterans’ organizations, and held my first Veterans’ Stakeholder Summit in Ottawa in December. Next, I travelled to Poland and Ukraine to meet our Canadian Armed Forces troops during the holidays and to thank them for their service on behalf of all Canadians.
> 
> “No matter where I am—small towns, rural areas or major cities—the concern and compassion Canadians have for our Veterans and their families is remarkable.
> 
> “It became clear to me that I needed to lay the building blocks for a higher standard of service that will address Veterans’ needs in the years to come.
> 
> “To that effect, a new Priorities Secretariat has been created to focus on three key issues that were quickly identified as priorities: improving the support available for homeless and at-risk Veterans; support for Veterans’ families; and support for those transitioning to civilian careers. Mr. Tim Kerr, a 28-year Veteran of the Canadian Armed Forces, is leading the Secretariat and has begun his work in earnest.
> 
> “I have learned that access to effective mental health support is an area in which we must do better. The Government of Canada recognizes how serious the issues of mental health and post-traumatic stress disorder are and, as a start, we’re implementing a number of new initiatives.
> 
> “We’re launching a new Operational Stress Injury Resource for Caregivers—an online, self-directed tool designed for caregivers and families of Canadian Armed Forces members or Veterans living with an operational stress injury.
> 
> “A new Director of Mental Health, Joel Fillion, has been hired. He will lead the development and execution of a Veterans Affairs Mental Health Strategy; the educational support and training in the area of mental health to departmental front-line staff; and the managerial oversight of the Operational Stress Injury National Network.
> 
> “We also hired a National Pharmacy Advisor, Katherine Vesterfelt, to ensure that the Department has professionals with the proper medical and professional experience in place to help get Veterans the supports they need.
> 
> “My first 100 days have been exciting and I look forward to achieving much more in the future as we make progress on the many significant items in my mandate letter. Already we have re-hired more than 175 front-line staff to provide more support to Veterans across Canada and soon, Veterans will once again be able to access services in offices closed in recent years.
> 
> “I am committed to listening, and doing more for Veterans and their families. I will build a higher standard of service and will deliver this service to the men and women who have sacrificed for our country with the care, compassion and respect that they deserve.”



http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do;jsessionid=3d1559fa626c00e82d9dd8868fbb092c8ca38b3dc6f1b63ca6666efdfb963517.e38RbhaLb3qNe3aPahb0?mthd=index&crtr.page=1&nid=1034039


----------



## Steve_D

"Mr. Tim Kerr, a 28-year Veteran of the Canadian Armed Forces, is leading the Secretariat and has begun his work in earnest."

Does anyone know if this is the same Tim Kerr who was the CO of HMCS Algonquin back in 2011-2012?


----------



## Grimey

NavyPhoenix said:
			
		

> "Mr. Tim Kerr, a 28-year Veteran of the Canadian Armed Forces, is leading the Secretariat and has begun his work in earnest."
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the same Tim Kerr who was the CO of HMCS Algonquin back in 2011-2012?



He is.


----------



## Steve_D

Thank you Grimey. Glad to see that he is doing ok. He was my CO on ALG and is a great guy.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped w/the latest:  Minister hires retired LCOL as Director Comms & Issue Management:


> Veterans Affairs Minister Kent Hehr has hired Norbert Cyr, a retired lieutenant-colonel with the Canadian Armed Forces and a former public servant and spokesperson to then chief of defence staff Walter Natynczyk, as his director of communications and issues management.
> 
> Mr. Cyr marked his first day on the job in Mr. Hehr’s office on March 29. Up until then, Mr. Cyr had been enjoying retirement since last summer following three years as a public affairs attaché at the Canadian Embassy in Washington, D.C., with a focus on defence, security, and veterans’ issues, as described on his LinkedIn profile.
> 
> Having first joined the Canadian Armed Forces in 1972, Mr. Cyr studied business administration and management at military college—at the Collège Militaire Royal de Saint-Jean in Quebec—before becoming a public affairs officer for the Canadian Forces in 1977. After serving as a public affairs officer for years, including at CFB Lahr in West Germany, and as an information officer, Mr. Cyr first retired from the military in 1996.
> 
> He then became director of corporate communications for Rheinmetall Canada (previously Oerlikon Aerospace) until 2005. That year, he travelled to Afghanistan as a contractor for a few months and soon after re-enrolled in the military, again serving as a public affairs adviser, including to DND Strategic Joint Staff.
> 
> In 2009, Mr. Cyr became senior public affairs adviser to then chief of defence staff, Mr. Natynczyk, providing strategic communications, issues management, and public affairs advice, according to his online profile. When a new chief of defence staff was named in 2012, Mr. Cyr took on a new role in Washington ...


More on the newest guy here (LinkedIn profile).


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Ahhhh, so he hired a fall guy to take the upcoming flak of the broken promises :nod:


----------



## PuckChaser

A Bagdad Bob of VAC?


----------



## George Wallace

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Bumped w/the latest:  Minister hires retired LCOL as Director Comms & Issue Management:More on the newest guy here (LinkedIn profile).



OK?  What happened to Gen Natynczyk?  He was appointed Deputy Minister of Veterans Affairs, effective November 3, 2014 after being appointed previously to the Space Agency.


----------



## Dxhound

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK?  What happened to Gen Natynczyk?  He was appointed Deputy Minister of Veterans Affairs, effective November 3, 2014 after being appointed previously to the Space Agency.



The internet still shows that he is still the Deputy Minister of Veterans Affairs. However, Walt seems uncharacteristically quiet behind the scenes. Much different from the Walt of old times right George. However I am quite sure that he is doing his best for us all.


----------



## The Bread Guy

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK?  What happened to Gen Natynczyk?  He was appointed Deputy Minister of Veterans Affairs, effective November 3, 2014 after being appointed previously to the Space Agency.


"Uncle Walt" is still the DM as of this post - the new guy works on the Minster's political team, not the bureaucratic one.


----------



## Rifleman62

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/former-veterans-ombudsman-skeptical-liberals-will-175749756.html
*
Former veterans ombudsman skeptical Liberals will fulfill promises to vets*

Steve Mertl - Daily Brew - April 8, 2016

More than five years after being dumped as Canada’s first Veterans Ombudsman, Pat Stogran’s bitterness seems not to have diminished.

If anything, the retired infantry colonel’s cynicism about Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) and government in general has only deepened.

It spills out on almost every page of his memoir, “Rude Awakening: The Government’s Secret War Against Canada’s Veterans.” The self-published book has been available online through Amazon, Indigo and other outlets since January.

Last fall’s change of regime in Ottawa has done nothing to alter Stogran’s pessimism about the modern VAC, which he says remains resistant to innovative change and tightfisted even before the former Conservative government made penny-pinching a priority.

“This government has made all kinds of promises,” Stogran said in an interview with Yahoo Canada News. “I met with the minister [Kent Hehr] and I made very clear to him that it’s a cultural problem.

“A lot of the travesty is what happens underneath the deputy minister’s watch, which she doesn’t have eyes on.* I gave him the advice that it’s the culture of denial that has to change.”*

Stogran sympathizes with overworked frontline workers dealing with vets’ claims but said *the department’s senior bureaucrats promote a culture of “deny, deceive, defer.”*

Hehr was not available to talk about his meeting with Stogran but said in an emailed statement they had a “very frank” conversation about how veterans were treated under the previous government’s now-11-year-old New Veterans Charter.

“I have been given an aggressive mandate by the prime minister to address many of these concerns and in the months since my appointment we have made significant progress,” Hehr said.

“The recent federal budget delivers six of 15 mandate items and responds to recommendations from key stakeholders, including the veterans ombudsman.”

Stogran set up ombudsman’s office but turfed after three years

Stogran, whose 30-year-military career included tours in the war-torn former Yugoslavia and and as a battalion commander in Afghanistan, was appointed to the newly created office of Veterans Ombudsman in 2007. By August 2010 he was on his way out, informed he would not be reappointed when his term expired on Nov. 11.

A few days after getting the word, Stogran held a news conference castigating the government and senior public servants for a lack of commitment to the welfare of veterans, especially those who were wounded in combat, otherwise injured or suffering mental health problems.

The event brought the cold war between Stogran and the government into the open. He’d long ago concluded VAC’s lack of co-operation with his investigations and unwillingness to share information meant the Tories were never serious about the Veterans Ombudsman as an agent of change.

“As I say in the book, I didn’t want to burn any bridges but by the time the word came down that I wasn’t renewed I was looking for the trigger point for when I would become vocal because I realized at that point it was a charade,” he said.

Stogran claims the government spun the decision to turf him by characterizing him as difficult to work with, “all vinegar, no honey,” as he says in the book. He was praised in public for setting up the ombudsman’s office while adverse off-the-record comments were planted with some reporters.

To be sure, even during his military career Stogran did not shrink from expressing his opinions about the way things were done in Bosnia and Kandahar, outspokenness that sometimes dismayed those further up the chain of command. He accepted the ombudsman’s job in part because he’d been told he’d been assessed as a “Tier Two” officer, destined for staff jobs but not coveted field commands.

Stogran conceded his personality might have played a part but insisted he was always a good soldier.

“I am very much a strong-willed person but you go back to my military career, I did pretty well following orders for 30-odd years, including my time in Afghanistan, although that’s where the realization that there’s a hidden culture out there, that’s where the rude awakening really started,” he said.

After he took up his appointment, Stogran felt forced to dig in his heels again. He went in thinking his mandate empowered him not only help individual veterans but spot emerging problems within the system and suggest remedies. Time after time, Stogran writes, information was withheld by VAC and bureaucrats displayed intransigence.

“When I approached them to fix anything they basically told me to go away,” Stogran said.

The effort to spotlight the plight of homeless vets was a prime example, he said. Instead of dealing with the results of his office’s investigations, the minister admonished him for not providing names of individual homeless vets, something VAC staff should have been doing.

The same problem occurred with the New Veterans Charter, legislation which the Tories inherited from the previous Liberal government. Stogran argued replacing the lifetime disability pension with a lump-sum payment would short-change many veterans. Again, no movement.


Video At Link: Does the government care about injured veterans?
'This is just a gross political grandstanding effort on the eve of the auditor general's report next week,' says former veterans ombudsman Pat Stogran

Ministers ‘lied to my face,’ Stogran claims

The ministers who held the Veterans Affairs portfolio during his tenure “lied to my face,” by promising his office would be the “squeaky wheel” to fulfill Canada’s promise to veterans, Stogran told Yahoo.

“I was naively thinking that government might be ineffective, but not callous and intransigent,” he said.  “But what I saw them doing as the ombudsman was deliberate harm to Canadians.”

As relations chilled Stogran said he saw no point in trying to be more conciliatory.

“I don’t think we’d be anywhere right now because it was a result of my last act of defiance in August 2010 that the non-traditional veterans advocacy groups started to make a stand,” he said.

Stogran’s relationship with veterans groups was also problematic at times. He kept the organizations at arm’s length, he said in the book, viewing individual veterans as his “stakeholders.”

He holds a low opinion of the Royal Canadian Legion, which he said has not been publicly outspoken enough on the plight of disabled vets. It and other groups are too vulnerable to being co-opted by the department.

“The Legion was asleep at the switch,” Stogran told Yahoo. “All of those so-called veterans groups that existed at the time, they basically applauded the New Veterans Charter.”

Stogran also clashed with Sean Bruyea, a retired air force captain who’d become an outspoken advocate for disabled vets.

In an apparent effort to discredit him, Bruyea’s confidential medical files were circulated among hundreds of public servants. The Tory government eventually settled a $400,000 lawsuit he filed.

Bruyea, who suffers from post-traumatic stress disorder, said Stogran turned a blind eye to appeals for help made by a colleague on his behalf to cope with the stress of apparent VAC harassment. He testified to that effect before a parliamentary committee in May 2010, three months before Stogran was given notice his appointment would not be renewed.

“I was never actually at loggerheads with him,” Bruyea told Yahoo. “He obviously had an issue with me.

“I never had any confrontation with him up until his dismissal and he blamed me in part for his dismissal, which is a pretty far stretch. He felt there was people like me that had undermined him and his position.”

Bruyea sympathetic despite clash with Stogran

Still, Bruyea is sympathetic to the environment Stogran found himself in.

“In some ways I think he could have helped himself a lot more had he surrounded himself with more credible bureaucrats in his office,” said Bruyea. “He hired people straight out of Veterans Affairs, whose loyalty was clearly to Veterans Affairs. That was his first mistake.”

Playing nicely probably would not have gotten Stogran any further, said Bruyea because the whole idea of a truly independent ombudsman was anathema to the government.

“If Pat was going to speak his mind in any format, whether it’s conciliatory, accommodating, co-operating or as he was, quite aggressive, there was no way they were going to renew him,” he said.  “They didn’t want that office to succeed.”

Kenneth Young of Canadian Veterans Advocacy said Stogran initially tried to work through channels he’d learned as a field commander and later at National Defence Headquarters.

“For the most part all of his suggestions fell by the wayside tangled in bureaucratic red tape, government rhetoric and the do-nothing culture,” Young said via email.

Stogran is withholding judgment on the new Liberal government’s commitment to redressing the harm vets say was done by the Tories. The Liberals’ first budget last month included measures to reopen closed VAC offices and hire more staff to ease the case load. But It did not fulfill a key Liberal election promise, echoed in the minister’s mandate letter, to restore lifetime disability pensions, saying more consultation was needed.

“The cheque is in the mail,” said Stogran.

Stogran cherishes his military career and said he would do it all again. But would he recommend the soldier’s life to a young person today?

“No!” he replied emphatically. “It was with a heavy heart that I said that.”

It’s a tremendous lifestyle, Stogran explained, but he has no confidence now that soldiers injured on the job or wounded in combat will get the support they need from the Armed Forces or VAC.

“I don’t know why anybody would even stay in today, knowing it just takes one parachute descent and your life as you know it is ruined.”


----------



## George Wallace

Is this a cause for major concern?


Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Has a well-intentioned minister of veterans affairs been co-opted by a cliché?
> *Secrecy reflexively defended with misinformation is the Veterans Affairs way of doing things over the past decade. Nothing has apparently changed under the new Liberal government.*
> 
> By SEAN BRUYEA, THE HILL TIMES
> 
> PUBLISHED : Monday, April 11, 2016 12:00 AM
> 
> OTTAWA—”Plus ça change…” the more things stay the same is a humiliating truism for veterans. Has a well-intentioned minister of Veterans Affairs been co-opted by a cliché?
> 
> This past week, a ministerial advisory group met under highly surreptitious circumstances. Identity of members, their credentials, agendas, minutes, remuneration, confidentiality clauses and nomination process are all concealed as if this were a CSIS operation. Sadly, veterans whose future is affected by such meetings have been widely excluded.
> 
> Veterans Affairs and Associate Defence Minister Kent Hehr and his department have applied this template to five more advisory groups and to the closed-door discussions with the class-action lawsuit, Equitas. I have learned that most participants have been notified. Nevertheless, in an email to me on the eve of the first meeting of the policy group, the Department audaciously claims, “membership in these groups is still being finalized and will be made public in the coming weeks.” Secrecy reflexively defended with misinformation is the Veterans Affairs way of doing things over the past decade. Nothing has apparently changed under the new Liberal government.
> 
> Yet this is not what Prime Minister Trudeau promised. In a welcome breaking of precedent, cabinet ministers’ mandate letters were made public. They are an inspiration of open and accountable government. “It is time to shine more light on government to ensure it remains focused on the people it serves. Government and its information should be open by default,” the mandate letter stresses.
> 
> Even under the Conservatives, almost every other federal department established advisory groups which often seek public nominations of individuals with an expertise in the relevant area. Advisory groups to the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs hold open hearings, accepting public input. The Ottawa Police Board holds monthly public meetings during which the public may express their “needs, concerns and priorities.” Isn’t such openness and transparency the bare minimum to ensure government “remains focused upon the people it serves”?
> 
> Unlike post-World War II, current Veterans Affairs programs predominantly serve only injured and disabled veterans. Yet, Hehr has included individuals who are neither disabled nor departmental clients. The usual suspects continue to participate after being complicit in the current mess. Many come from organizations that refuse to divulge their membership numbers. Three of the veteran organizations combined have 500 members or less. They provide no evidence that any of their membership is disabled. Others have no membership and no expertise in the group they sit on. Yet they are included with a sycophancy to government as Perry Gray of VeteranVoice.info described to me during a recent telephone conversation, “they’ll do anything government wants because the policies and programs don’t affect them.”
> 
> We do know that Canada’s second largest veterans’ organization with 7,800 verifiable veteran members, VeteransCanada(.ca), is excluded from the minister’s secretive groups. Its national president, Don Leonardo, is a registered lobbyist, a veteran representative who has followed the open and accountable government rules. Further excluded are VeteranVoice.info and its sister community, Canadian Soldier Assistance Team (CSAT). The CSAT community has 900 registered members sharing information and support on dealing with their injuries an average of 4,500 instances per month.
> 
> Along with Don Leonardo, excluded are Perry Gray, Harold Leduc and Wayne Johnston, injured veterans with some of the most recognized and respected expertise in injured veterans’ policy and programs. They are also the A-list of individuals who, along with me, have had their psychological injuries involuntarily or voluntarily disclosed. Senior Veterans Affairs bureaucrats and non-injured veterans have long stigmatized and misunderstood those with injuries, especially the psychological kind. Is Hehr falling victim to prejudice against psychologically injured veterans?
> 
> Imagine white burly male lumberjacks secretly meeting to advise the government of Canada on the status of aboriginal women. Absurd, yes? Veteran status does not confer insight into disabled veterans. It’s quite the opposite. Military culture has been and continues to be grossly insensitive to the injured, particularly the psychologically wounded. The veteran community is rife with malicious attacks on the wounded when they speak out. Yet speaking out is precisely what is needed for change to occur, including in the compassion-challenged senior bureaucratic culture at Veterans Affairs. Processes to create programs are as important as the programs themselves.
> 
> There is nothing about veterans that requires secrecy other than their personal files. Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s mandate letter emphasizes “inclusion, honesty…and generosity of spirit.” Thus far, Hehr’s first steps with his advisory groups has been anything but. Secrecy, insensitivity, and exclusion would be an apt de facto mission statement for Veterans Affairs Canada. Let’s hope this does not become the Liberal legacy.
> 
> Sean Bruyea, vice-president of Canadians for Accountability, is a retired Air Force intelligence officer and frequent commentator on government, military, and veterans’ issues.



LINK


----------



## TCBF

- Who shot Kent Hehr? Canadians have a right to know.


----------



## Teager

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Who shot Kent Hehr? Canadians have a right to know.





> Martin Malaska, 22, the driver of the car from which the shot was fired was convicted of criminal negligence causing harm and given three years in prison after a witness in his car came forward a year after the drive-by.


 - See more at: http://www.spinalcordinjuryzone.com/news/3298/shooting-victim-builds-new-life#.dpuf


----------



## PuckChaser

5 bucks says its the ABC Veterans clowns who get inside the circle. The original meeting with veterans groups was just a show. There is absolutely 0 reason to keep the identity of anyone meeting with the Minister on collective veteran issues (not personal matters) a secret.

So much for Real Change, and Open and Transparent government, right?


----------



## TCBF

Teager said:
			
		

> - See more at: http://www.spinalcordinjuryzone.com/news/3298/shooting-victim-builds-new-life#.dpuf



- "His passenger got six months for pointing a firearm."

- Who fired the shot?
- Why the light sentences? 
- How well 'connected' were these guys? Where are they today? Any more offences? Any priors? 
- Is the judge's decision and case on file anywhere?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

What does one thing have to do with the other?


----------



## TCBF

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 5 bucks says its the ABC Veterans clowns who get inside the circle. The original meeting with veterans groups was just a show. There is absolutely 0 reason to keep the identity of anyone meeting with the Minister on collective veteran issues (not personal matters) a secret.
> 
> So much for Real Change, and Open and Transparent government, right?



- Look up which 'veterans' agencies/activists donated how much to the Liberal Party. That is who was there. Firearms 'advisory' groups operate the same way. As do other groups. That is how governments pass out money to the people who won the last election for them whilst concurrently using these groups to shape the flow of their future legislation in a 'progressive' direction.


----------



## TCBF

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> What does one thing have to do with the other?



- Well, if this was a gangland shooting, what gang was Hehr in? You don't see soft sentences like that when 'civilians' get shot. He is a Minister now. what did we miss?
- What has been swept under the rug?


----------



## PuckChaser

Innocent people can get shot in a drive-by. Gangbangers aren't typically JTF2 snipers....


----------



## TCBF

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Innocent people can get shot in a drive-by. Gangbangers aren't typically JTF2 snipers....



- Too many missing pieces here. A student paralysed by gunfire and we don't know who fired the shot? Who was the shooter, the Mayor's son? Something stinks. Too many people hoping this will just slide under the radar. So, now, a cabinet minister with a blank spot where a gangster put him in a wheelchair for life. stakes must be awfully high.
Who does he owe favours to?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Could you spell out the conspiracy to me?  I'm a little obtuse today.


----------



## PuckChaser

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Could you spell out the conspiracy to me?  I'm a little obtuse today.



I don't get it either. He was shot in a nightclub district, at night, at a time when crime was exponentially increasing. Allegedly upwards of 10,000 people would hit the streets after last call around that time, in that area.

I'm all for calling the Liberals out when they do something wrong, but this is as stupid as Obama's birth certificate.


----------



## TCBF

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I don't get it either. He was shot in a nightclub district, at night, at a time when crime was exponentially increasing. Allegedly upwards of 10,000 people would hit the streets after last call around that time, in that area.
> 
> I'm all for calling the Liberals out when they do something wrong, but this is as stupid as Obama's birth certificate.



- Place and population are irrelevant. Police know who was in the shooter's car. Sentences are ridiculously light for paralyzing someone.
- Why?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Could you please spell it out for me?
P.S. There is a guy in these parts the cut someone's head off on a bus and after a few years is now allowed to live alone unsupervised so I have little faith in the courts and didn't see a conspiracy.


----------



## brihard

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 5 bucks says its the ABC Veterans clowns who get inside the circle. The original meeting with veterans groups was just a show. There is absolutely 0 reason to keep the identity of anyone meeting with the Minister on collective veteran issues (not personal matters) a secret.
> 
> So much for Real Change, and Open and Transparent government, right?



The Ministerial advisory Groups started under Erin O'Toole, met in Charlottetown in July, and then in Ottawa in December. I was part of the July and December meetings. So were Mark Campbell, Jody Mitic, Aaron Bedard, Bruce Henwood, Brian McKenna, Bruce Moncur, Brian Forbes (Equitas society lawyer), Alice Aiken, David Mack, and probably a couple others whose names elude me. There were originally two groups, one on policy/legislation, one on service delivery. They have now expanded to six groups, adding mental health, long term care, family, and commemoration. Only the policy group has met in the new round of meetings, the rest of us are still awaiting confirmation on group composition and the next meetings, prior to the next stakeholders summit on May 9th.

Secrecy has not been a part of this, the department merely doesn't have its crap together on publishing info to us, never mind to the broader veterans community. We as participants are beginning to push for formalized and published agendas and minutes to avoid exactly this kind of conspiracy theory nonsense.

The ministerial advisory groups were originally conceived by O'Toole to bring together people working within the veterans' community to get some ground truth about what is happening out there unfiltered by bureaucracy. The advisory groups are not making decisions, we're not writing policy or legislation. It's a lot of 'here's what we're seeing and hearing, and here are some issued we can identify with x, y, and z'.

We are not paid or remunerated in any way. There are no honourariums. We get reimbursed for travel, meals and accommodations. 

The July meetings have resulted in considerable reductions in forms and paperwork for veterans seeking benefits. After that most of what was being talked about got kyboshed because of election mode. The December meeting was mostly a get-acquainted session and accomplished little. We hope to see each of the groups meet before the May stakeholders' conference in order to provide meaningful input to same. The biggest issues on the radar will include the pension option - which we all knew would not make it in time for this budget - the mental health inpatient facility, probably the education benefit, and continued work towards more efficient and effective client services, plus whatever some of the other newly established committees choose to focus on.

The participants in these groups were chosen initially by Erin O'Toole last spring. We were all retained by Kent Hehr, and the ministry (we do not know who the OPI is, but Walt Natynczyk - deputy minister of veterans affairs - has been closely involved the whole time and is a good speculation) has picked out new people to expand the breadth of the groups.

What it is NOT is some 'ABC' love in, particularly as this was originally created by O'Toole. Most of the loud noise makers are not in anyw ay involved. LArgely it's people whohave been knuckling down and simply doing work with vets that put us in a position to have some situational awareness.

I am more than happy to answer questions within my arcs on this. We have nothing to hide, and as participants are frustrated that other vets are starting to rip our throats out on this due to poor comms.


----------



## Jed

Thanks for the update Brihard.


----------



## TCBF

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Could you please spell it out for me?
> P.S. There is a guy in these parts the cut someone's head off on a bus and after a few years is now allowed to live alone unsupervised so I have little faith in the courts and didn't see a conspiracy.



- But everyone knows who he is, how crazy he is/was, and where he is now. He was bat shit crazy, not a gangster.
- This wasn't a bar fight or two drunks fighting over a Lee Enfield in a hunt camp, it has a handgun in a car fired by a person in a car at a person in another car. We hand out stiffer penalties for animal cruelty.
Now, I acknowledge that we did not know the victim then, but if this happened tomorrow to one of our own, this whole site would collapse from the vitriol concerning the sentencing.
- More of a curiosity than a conspiracy. But, odd, none the less. Who shot him? Why? Why the half-hearted response to the shooting for all concerned? Such responses are usually reserved for incidents where both conflicting sides belong to a 'high risk lifestyle'.


----------



## Pusser

Is Mr Bruyea's article implying that only injured veterans have the right to be involved in these discussions?  Veterans Affairs is  concerned with all veterans, not just the injured ones.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Jed said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update Brihard.



I'll second that.


----------



## ModlrMike

Pusser said:
			
		

> Is Mr Bruyea's article implying that only injured veterans have the right to be involved in these discussions?  Veterans Affairs is  concerned with all veterans, not just the injured ones.



It doesn't look like an implication to me, more like a direct statement:

"Veteran status does not confer insight into disabled veterans. It’s quite the opposite. Military culture has been and continues to be grossly insensitive to the injured, particularly the psychologically wounded. The veteran community is rife with malicious attacks on the wounded when they speak out. Yet speaking out is precisely what is needed for change to occur, including in the compassion-challenged senior bureaucratic culture at Veterans Affairs. Processes to create programs are as important as the programs themselves."


----------



## brihard

I won't add to the fratricide going on in the veterans community on this one. Suffice to say he seems concerned at the possibility that the ministerial advisory groups do not include a health representation of disabled vets or those dealing with mental health issues. That is assuredly not the case, and those of us who do not ourselves fall into those categories are very much of the 'right' mindset on the subjects. This would be alleviated, I think, with better communications from the department about who is involved. It is what it is.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Brihard said:
			
		

> I won't add to the fratricide going on in the veterans community on this one. Suffice to say he seems concerned at the possibility that the ministerial advisory groups do not include a health representation of disabled vets or those dealing with mental health issues. That is assuredly not the case, and those of us who do not ourselves fall into those categories are very much of the 'right' mindset on the subjects. This would be alleviated, I think, with better communications from the department about who is involved. It is what it is.


Thanks, Brihard, for sharing the shades of grey missed by black-and-white shared elsewhere on this sensitive issue.


----------



## Danjanou

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 5 bucks says its the ABC Veterans clowns who get inside the circle. The original meeting with veterans groups was just a show. There is absolutely 0 reason to keep the identity of anyone meeting with the Minister on collective veteran issues (not personal matters) a secret.
> 
> So much for Real Change, and Open and Transparent government, right?



Based on some of their rants on their FB pages of late I don't think so.


----------



## PuckChaser

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Based on some of their rants on their FB pages of late I don't think so.



Buyers remorse?


----------



## TCM621

I was with him until this:



> They are also the A-list of individuals who, along with me, have had their psychological injuries involuntarily or voluntarily disclosed. Senior Veterans Affairs bureaucrats and non-injured veterans have long stigmatized and misunderstood those with injuries, especially the psychological kind. Is Hehr falling victim to prejudice against psychologically injured veterans?



At this point it is clear he has an agenda and his own axe to grind. It sounds like he is upset becuase he was left out.

That said, since the change in government I have had even less communication with VAC than before if that is even possible. They "suspended" a reassment yet at no time did they contact me or send me a letter informing me of this fact or the reason why. I send them a secure message over a week ago and haven't even received back a "we got your message" reply.


----------



## Teager

Builds on what Brihard was saying. This does come from the CVA Facebook page but shared from Mark Campbell with an update to Equitas as well.



> From Mark Campbell, Equitas. Please read and share
> Well, it has been another busy time, with two trips to Ottawa in the space of a week and a half. The first journey was for a second meeting of the re-booted Minister's Policy Advisory Group on 6 April. This was followed by an Equitas Class Action Lawsuit meeting with Minister Hehr and his principal staff on 11 April. With a day in the air each way for each meeting, that was 4 days of travel for two days of work. In a word, Painful!!
> The first meeting lasted a day and a half, and I am pleased to report that I found it to be extremely constructive and worthwhile. Unlike the previous "Meet and Greets", this series of briefings and meetings focused on relevant issues and substance. A broad range of topics was discussed, with the primary focus on identifying gaps in the New Veterans' Charter (NVC) and their potential fixes. It should come as no surprise that the primary topic of discussion was the return to some form of pension. Once again, confidentiality precludes me from mentioning the detail of our discussions. This confidentiality is necessary to curtail rampant internet speculation as much as it is to promote a free exchange of ideas among the Group members. The official Record of Discussion, along with the composition of the Policy Advisory Group, will be made public on the VAC website within two weeks of the meeting. Officially released detail of the discussions will be found there. Until then, here is the English version of the official communique:
> "The Veterans Affairs Canada Policy Advisory Group met in Ottawa April 6 and 7, 2016 to develop substantive recommendations for the purpose of implementing the priorities for legislation and regulatory reform contained in the Mandate Letter received by the Minister of Veterans Affairs from the Prime Minister and which delineates the commitments of the new Federal Government to the Veterans’ community.
> In accordance with its mandate, the Policy Advisory Group continues to specifically identify the gaps, weaknesses and inequities in veterans’ legislation, regulation and policy that need to be addressed by Veterans Affairs Canada in order to rectify these deficiencies and shortcomings, with particular emphasis on the Canadian Forces Members and Veterans Re-Establishment and Compensation Act (the New Veterans Charter).
> In pursuit of its fundamental objective, the Policy Advisory Group is charting a course of action to ensure that Canadian Armed Forces and RCMP Veterans and their families receive the care, compassion, respect, support and economic opportunities they deserve through the policy recommendations that the Advisory Group will provide to the Minister of Veterans Affairs."
> The Policy Advisory Group will meet again in May 2016, just prior to the next semi-annual Stakeholder Summit involving all 50-odd Veterans' Advocacy Groups. Until then, those that dd not get a seat at the policy table will simply have to cool their jets. The Stakeholder Summit will afford all recognized Veterans' Groups an opportunity to be seen and heard, as has been promised by the GOC's consultative process. To allow every single advocacy group, no matter how well-intentioned a seat on every committee would be to invite paralysis of process. It would simply be too cumbersome to get any real work done (eg. Too many cooks in the kitchen!). Hence the selective membership of the six committees, but the all-inclusive nature of the semi-annual Stakeholder Summits.
> The Equitas meeting with Minister Hehr, his principal staff and the Department of Justice Lawyers did not go as well as the earlier Policy Committee Meeting. After a year of discussions, the two sides were finally unable to agree on a resolution of the case. As a result, it now appears that we will be headed back to court at the end of May. We will hear the B.C. Appeal Court judges rule on the Federal Government's Appeal of our initial win in the B.C. Supreme Court. This new decision will be a key determinant in whether or not we (serving and/or former soldiers) have the Constitutional right to sue the GOC in the Supreme Court of Canada (SCC). As such, this ruling will set the stage for any subsequent legal action to be pursued in the SCC. As stated before, we are not yet finished with the legal system. Yes, the Liberal GOC is finally moving on the real issues of substance that have plagued veterans under the NVC for the past 10 years. But now is not the time to let down our guard. After all, how do you think we got this far? It wasn't with our sparkling personalities and charming words, I can assure you. The Equitas class action lawsuit has been instrumental in bringing the GOC to heel thus far regarding the wishes of our nation's veterans. The case will continue until it becomes unquestionably clear that Canada's new generation of Veterans are going to be treated with the same degree of care, compassion and respect as our previous generations of Veterans under the Government of the day. That is it, that is all.
> Edited to add that following the Equitas meeting, myself, Aaron Bedard and Brian McKenna got to spend 30 minutes or so alone with the Minister of National Defence (MND). Both Brian and Aaron know Minister Sajjan personally from their shared Reserve Force time (Brian) as well as their work on his campaign during the last Federal election. We were able to discuss matters related to the Equitas lawsuit and general issues surrounding Veteran transition to civilian life. As you would expect, Minister Sajjan was an extremely gracious and friendly host. I must admit to being just a tad "star-struck" by this unexpectedly close encounter with Canada's very own "Badass" MND!
> Until next month (or so),
> Mark


----------



## brihard

Yup, Mark is legit on that. It matches what a couple of the other Equitas members who were at that meeting have told me.


----------



## Pusser

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> I send them a secure message over a week ago and haven't even received back a "we got your message" reply.



Since those messages are automatically generated, maybe they didn't receive it.  Emails do sometimes disappear into the electronic ether and the more security systems involved, the greater the chance of this happening.  Just last week, I sent several messages to Service Ontario via their website that were not received.


----------



## TCM621

Pusser said:
			
		

> Since those messages are automatically generated, maybe they didn't receive it.  Emails do sometimes disappear into the electronic ether and the more security systems involved, the greater the chance of this happening.  Just last week, I sent several messages to Service Ontario via their website that were not received.


It has been 10 days so maybe that is the case.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

TCBF said:
			
		

> - But everyone knows who he is, how crazy he is/was, and where he is now. He was bat crap crazy, not a gangster.
> - This wasn't a bar fight or two drunks fighting over a Lee Enfield in a hunt camp, it has a handgun in a car fired by a person in a car at a person in another car. We hand out stiffer penalties for animal cruelty.
> Now, I acknowledge that we did not know the victim then, but if this happened tomorrow to one of our own, this whole site would collapse from the vitriol concerning the sentencing.
> - More of a curiosity than a conspiracy. But, odd, none the less. Who shot him? Why? Why the half-hearted response to the shooting for all concerned? Such responses are usually reserved for incidents where both conflicting sides belong to a 'high risk lifestyle'.



This what I was able to find out:



> He was out late with teammates on Oct. 3, 1991, when he was the victim of one of the most shocking acts of senseless violence in Calgary history. After a boozy night at the pub, Hehr and pals were at a stop light, waiting to take Crowchild Trail back to campus. Another car was stopped a few lanes away. Hehr taunted them out his passenger window. One of them flashed a gun, and Hehr’s car raced away, the other guys in pursuit. “The last thing I remember before that was telling the guys: ‘Ah, that’s not a real gun; that’s a water gun,’ ” Hehr says. “Then, I don’t remember anything until we get to the fire department. So there’s probably a five- or six-minute period where my mind has said: ‘No, that’s a physical trauma we will not relive.’ ”
> 
> In those blank minutes, Martin Malaska and Jason Lee Graden sped up alongside Hehr’s car, and a bullet sliced into Hehr’s neck. He slumped forward; a friend in the backseat tried to hold him up. (Malaska got three years in prison and Graden got six months for the incident, though courts never determined who fired the pistol.) Richard remembers his son’s first words at the hospital: “Mom, dad, I’m paralyzed. I wish I was dead.”



Article Link:  Kent Hehr: The Energizer Bunny who’s back in the game. Macleans Magazine 08 Feb 2016


----------



## The Bread Guy

From the new Minister's Mandate Letter just out - also attached if link doesn't work ...


> ... Veterans and their families have earned our respect and gratitude.  Veterans should not have to fight their own government for the support and compensation they have earned.  As Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, your overarching goal will be to ensure that our government lives up to our sacred obligation to Veterans and their families.  I expect you to ensure that Veterans receive the respect, support, care, and economic opportunities they deserve.  You will ensure that we honour the service of our Veterans and provide new career opportunities, make it easier for Veterans to access services – including mental health services – and do more to support the families of Canada’s Veterans.  I ask you to work closely with your colleague the Minister of National Defence to ensure a seamless transition for Canadian Forces members to the programs and services of your department.
> 
> In particular, I will expect you to work with your colleagues and through established legislative, regulatory, and Cabinet processes, to deliver on your top priorities:
> 
> Work with the Minister of National Defence to reduce complexity and strengthen partnerships between Veterans Affairs and National Defence.  As both Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, you will drive efforts to close the seam between these two departments and make public a roadmap with key milestones of action.
> You will continue the successful implementation of already announced initiatives, including:
> the increased value of the Disability Award;
> expanded access to the Permanent Impairment Allowance;
> providing injured Veterans with 90 percent of their pre-release salary, and indexing this benefit;
> the new Veterans Education Benefit;
> the nine re-opened Veterans Affairs service offices, the newly opened office in Surrey, British Columbia, expanded outreach activities to Veterans in the North, hiring of more service delivery staff, and full implementation of all of the Auditor General’s recommendations on enhancing mental health service delivery to Veterans;
> greater education, counselling, and training for families who are providing care and support to Veterans living with physical and/or mental health issues as a result of their service, including the recently expanded Veterans Family Program at all Military Family Resource Centres;
> the end of the time limit for surviving spouses to apply for vocational rehabilitation and assistance services;
> doubled funding to the Last Post Fund;
> improved career transition services to help Veterans gain skills to successfully transition to the civilian workforce;
> the Caregiver Recognition Benefit, paid directly to Veterans’ caregivers;  and
> the new Veteran Emergency Fund and Veteran and Family Well-Being Fund.
> Re-establish lifelong pensions as an option for our injured Veterans, while ensuring that every injured Veteran has access to financial advice and support so that they can determine the form of compensation that works best for them and their families.
> Streamline the current suite of benefits with the goal of reducing overlap and administrative burden, and further improving Veterans Affairs Canada staff performance as well as the client experience for Veterans both as they transition to civilian life and as their needs change throughout their lives.  You will also improve transparency and communications so that Veterans and their families have clarity and predictability of available benefits and services.
> Improve career and vocational assistance for Veterans through ensuring that job opportunities for returning Veterans are included in Community Benefits Agreements for new federally-funded infrastructure projects.
> Deliver a higher standard of service and care, and ensure that a “one Veteran, one standard” approach is upheld.
> Implement the creation of a centre of excellence in mental health to enhance research and best practices and establish a second centre of excellence based on the area of greatest need.
> Increase the Veteran survivor’s pension amount from 50 percent to 70 percent.
> Eliminate the “marriage after 60” claw-back clause, so that surviving spouses of Veterans receive appropriate pension and health benefits.
> Work with the Minister of National Defence to develop a suicide prevention strategy for Canadian Armed Forces personnel and Veterans.
> 
> These priorities draw heavily from our election platform commitments ...


----------



## jollyjacktar

Promises, promises... I'll wait to see how much is implemented.


----------



## Rifleman62

Tony, did you do a word check to compare to Hehr's letter to see if there are any changes. Sentences maybe rearranged and the listing may be changed but the BS probably continues.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Tony, did you do a word check to compare to Hehr's letter to see if there are any changes. Sentences maybe rearranged and the listing may be changed but the BS probably continues.


Good catch - I didn't do a detailed side-by-side, but attached is Hehr's mandate letter, and here's the operative wording from that:


> ... Veterans and their families have earned our respect and gratitude.  Veterans should not have to fight their own government for the support and compensation they have earned. As Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, your overarching goal will be to ensure that our government lives up to our sacred obligation to veterans and their families. I expect you to ensure that veterans receive the respect, support, care, and economic opportunities they deserve. You will ensure that we honour the service of our veterans and provide new career opportunities, make it easier for veterans to access services – including mental health services – and do more to support the
> families of Canada’s veterans. I ask you to work closely with your colleague the Minister of National Defence to ensure a seamless transition for Canadian Forces members to the programs and services of your department.
> 
> In particular, I will expect you to work with your colleagues and through established legislative, regulatory, and Cabinet processes, including our first Budget, to deliver on your top priorities:
> 
> Work with the Minister of National Defence to reduce complexity, overhaul service delivery, and strengthen partnerships between Veterans Affairs and National Defence.
> 
> Re-establish lifelong pensions as an option for our injured veterans, and increase the value of the disability award, while ensuring that every injured veteran has access to financial advice and support so that they can determine the form of compensation that works best for them and their families.
> 
> Expand access to the Permanent Impairment Allowance to better support veterans who have had their career options limited by a service-related illness or injury.
> 
> Provide injured veterans with 90 percent of their pre-release salary, and index this benefit so that it keeps pace with inflation.
> 
> Create a new Veterans Education Benefit that will provide full support for the costs of up to four years of college, university, or technical education for Canadian Forces veterans after completion of service.
> 
> Improve career and vocational assistance for veterans through ensuring that job opportunities for returning veterans are included in Community Benefits Agreements for new federally-funded infrastructure projects.
> 
> Deliver a higher standard of service and care, and ensure that a “one veteran, one standard” approach is upheld.
> 
> Re-open the nine Veterans Affairs service offices recently closed, hire more service delivery staff, and fully implement all of the Auditor General’s recommendations on enhancing mental health service delivery to veterans.
> 
> Create two new centres of excellence in veterans’ care, including one with a specialization in mental health, post-traumatic stress disorder and related issues for both veterans and first responders.
> 
> Provide greater education, counselling, and training for families who are providing care and support to veterans living with physical and/or mental health issues as a result of their service.
> 
> End the time limit for surviving spouses to apply for vocational rehabilitation and assistance services.
> 
> Increase the veteran survivor’s pension amount from 50 percent to 70 percent.
> 
> Eliminate the “marriage after 60” clawback clause, so that surviving spouses of veterans receive appropriate pension and health benefits.
> 
> Double funding to the Last Post Fund to ensure that all veterans receive a dignified burial.
> 
> Work with the Minister of National Defence to develop a suicide prevention strategy for Canadian Armed Forces personnel and veterans ...


Biggest quick-glance change I can catch is no more procurement stuff on the new associate minister of defence's plate.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumping with the latest from CBC.ca -- new VAC minister appears to be Jody Wilson-Raybould ...


> Montreal MP David Lametti is Canada's new justice minister, taking over the role from Jody Wilson-Raybould, who has been moved to Veterans Affairs Canada.
> 
> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is shaking up his inner circle in what's likely to be the last change before Canadians head to the polls later this year. CBC News is carrying the swearing-in live beginning at 8 a.m. ET online, and the swearing-in ceremony began 8:45 a.m. ET at the Governor General's residence at Rideau Hall.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Indigenous Services Minister Jane Philpott has been chosen to fill the cabinet vacancy as president of the Treasury Board, and Veterans Affairs Minister Seamus O'Regan will replace Philpott ...


Wilson-Raybould bios:  Own web page - Wikipedia


----------



## The Bread Guy

Now official according to the PMO info-machine ...


> The Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, today announced changes to the Ministry and welcomed new members to Cabinet:
> 
> Jane Philpott, currently Minister of Indigenous Services and Vice-Chair of the Treasury Board, becomes President of the Treasury Board and Minister of Digital Government.
> 
> Seamus O’Regan, currently Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, becomes Minister of Indigenous Services.
> 
> *Jody Wilson-Raybould, currently Minister of Justice and Attorney General of Canada, becomes Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence.*
> 
> David Lametti, currently Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of Innovation, Science and Economic Development, becomes Minister of Justice and Attorney General of Canada.
> 
> Bernadette Jordan, currently Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of Democratic Institutions, becomes Minister of Rural Economic Development ...


----------



## Jarnhamar

Jody Wilson-Raybould did an excellent job supporting bill C-71 aiming at turning lawful gun owners into criminals and all but avoiding talking about gangs and gang violence.

And of course the comments about Gerald Stanley and how the justice system can "do better,” in response to Stanley’s acquittal by a jury with no visibly Indigenous members.

Can't wait to see what she brings to the table for vets


----------



## OldSolduer

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Jody Wilson-Raybould did an excellent job supporting bill C-71 aiming at turning lawful gun owners into criminals and all but avoiding talking about gangs and gang violence.
> 
> And of course the comments about Gerald Stanley and how the justice system can "do better,” in response to Stanley’s acquittal by a jury with no visibly Indigenous members.
> 
> Can't wait to see what she brings to the table for vets



And the average Canadian voter could care less what she does.  That asylum is run by the entrenched bureaucracy who don’t seem to want to abide by the intent.


----------



## iltis1994

they keep the swap shop chop going and going so the next person can blame the delays on the previous...or,we are waiting for reports...the entire government combined couldn't organize a 2 car head on collision!


----------



## Sprinting Thistle

Just hope that her transition into VAC won't be as traumatic as the last Minister, you know, being a shock to his system and all...but I guess he did get an insight into what veterans experience when taking off the uniform.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Jody Wilson-Raybould did an excellent job supporting bill C-71 aiming at turning lawful gun owners into criminals and all but avoiding talking about gangs and gang violence.
> 
> And of course the comments about Gerald Stanley and how the justice system can "do better,” in response to Stanley’s acquittal by a jury with no visibly Indigenous members.
> 
> Can't wait to see what she brings to the table for vets



Looks like she's been demoted, and will be hard to deal with. Cain Mutiny II, here we come  

"After being removed as justice minister, Wilson-Raybould defends her performance

While Wilson-Raybould did not explain her exit, several cabinet colleagues, political staffers and some public servants have told CBC News they found her difficult to deal with.

Some who spoke on background said she could be dismissive and quick to leap to confrontation when a more constructive approach to policy differences might have been employed."

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/wilson-raybould-justice-veterans-1.4977782


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=daftandbarmy 
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/wilson-raybould-justice-veterans-1.4977782
[/quote]

A source with knowledge of the situation told CBC News that She was offered Indigenous Services but turned it down flat. The source said she sees herself as an expert in the domain but was more interested in the Crown-Indigenous relationship and* had no interest in service delivery — so she ended up with service delivery for veterans. [/QUOTE] 

Ha. 




			"As a member of cabinet, I will continue to be directly engaged in advocating for and advancing the fundamental shifts in relations with Indigenous peoples that are required and will continue to work with my colleagues and to ensure my voice is heard," she said.
		
Click to expand...


It sure sounds like veterans will be at the forefront of her efforts. 

*


----------



## Fishbone Jones

She only needs to sit on her duff for a few months until we swing into election mode. She could do nothing and it'd still be better than the last two.

In fact, with just a few months left, I'd rather she do nothing, rather than stir up something and walk away from it when defeated.


She should just concentrate on wait times and delivery. No new tweaks or initiatives.


----------



## brihard

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> She only needs to sit on her duff for a few months until we swing into election mode. She could do nothing and it'd still be better than the last two.
> 
> In fact, with just a few months left, I'd rather she do nothing, rather than stir up something and walk away from it when defeated.
> 
> 
> She should just concentrate on wait times and delivery. No new tweaks or initiatives.



Yup. Realistically the department is presently on autopilot under the DM and ADMs/directors. She will soon be into election mode. Everything the Liberals intend to get done in VAC before the election is already well underway. At most she will play foil to the odd VAC question in the House, but that’ll be it. She’s a placeholder in a department that does not rank highly in political importance, sad to say.


----------



## Kokanee

Cabinet members make an additional $80k/year just for breathing air, it would honestly be nice if they just temporarily removed the cabinet post and devoted that money towards hiring more worker bees to process claims etc...


----------



## The Bread Guy

This from CBC.ca ...


> P.E.I. MP Lawrence MacAulay will be announced as the new minister of veterans affairs Friday, a senior source has told CBC News ...


Official bio here.

Folks falling in @ Rideau Hall as I type ...


----------



## Rifleman62

Saves TD expenses.


----------



## TCM621

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This from CBC.ca ...Official bio here.
> 
> Folks falling in @ Rideau Hall as I type ...



He is an Old School Chretien-era Liberal. Fair amount of experience, including Secretary of State for veterans back in 94, but one stands out. He was, at one time Solicitor General but was forced to resign due to an inquiry over conflict of interest. But maybe number 5 is the charm.


----------



## brihard

And per my earlier posts- this is just a new chair warmer. Identity of the minister between now and the election is irrelevant, he won’t possibly have a chance to get particularly gripped onto the portfolio, and there will be no significant new initiatives.

Natynczyk will continue steering the ship (or tank I guess) and after the election, we’ll see what happens and who’s in the seat. Everything VAC is doing for the next eight months that tangibly matters is well underway and entirely in the hands of the bureaucracy.


----------



## Rifleman62

The new Minister did say he was going to travel and "listen" to Veterans.  :rofl:


----------



## daftandbarmy

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> The new Minister did say he was going to travel and "listen" to Veterans.  :rofl:



I hear that VAC is currently going through some kind of new IT system install, which has held up files for weeks, with a good chance it will all be an even bigger mess after 01 April, so he'd better do his field trips now...


----------



## Rifleman62

See last para. Do you think that the Budget will have a bunch of taxpayer funded, Liberal promises, to bribe the votes to vote Liberal?
Something more for Vets?

https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/macaulay-faces-tough-task-repairing-relations-with-angry-veterans-community-1.4319539

*MacAulay faces tough task repairing relations with angry veterans' community* - CP - 1 Mar 19

OTTAWA -- When he was named Friday as Canada's latest minister of veterans affairs, Lawrence MacAulay was given the difficult task of sweetening the Trudeau government's relations with embittered veterans and selling the Liberals' controversial pension plan for those injured in uniform.

MacAulay's move to veterans affairs from the Agriculture Department, where he had been for the past three years, was part of a mini-cabinet shuffle prompted by Jody Wilson-Raybould's sudden resignation from the portfolio after only a few weeks in the job. The move comes at a critical time for veterans and the Liberals, who enjoyed strong support from former service members in the last election but are now facing widespread anger and frustration from the community ahead of this year's vote.

That frustration is fed by the fact MacAulay is the fifth person to hold the veterans-affairs portfolio in less than four years under the Liberals, counting Defence Minister Harjit Sajjan's temporary assignment after Wilson-Raybould's resignation."What it has sent as a message is that the veterans portfolio hasn't been a priority, that our veterans themselves have not been a priority to the government," said Virginia Vaillancourt, national president of the Union of Veterans' Affairs Employees. "And he's going to have a lot of relationships to mend and fix due to the constant turnover that we've seen in the minister's role."

MacAulay's appointment Friday was met with some extremely cautious optimism given his past role in the 1990s as secretary of state for veterans affairs under Jean Chretien and the fact the longtime MP is from P.E.I., where Veterans Affairs Canada is headquartered.
Yet there were also questions about whether he is simply a placeholder given that the next election is only a few months away -- and whether he will actually be able to address the veteran community's numerous concerns and grievances.

In an interview with The Canadian Press before he flew to P.E.I. Friday, MacAulay said his plan is to sit down and take a close look at "what's there, what's been done and what can be done better for veterans." Yet he also defended the Trudeau government's record, saying "it's kind of a shame" if veterans feel the Liberals have been ignoring them or have broken promises to the community since taking office. "My understanding is that what we indicated we would do we are doing or in the process of doing," MacAulay said, citing the re-opening of several Veterans Affairs offices closed by the Conservatives and the introduction of a new pension plan as examples. "I think you'd find there's a lot of veterans who are quite pleased with what's taken place."

Yet that pension plan, in particular, has been anything but well received -- as MacAulay is likely to find out. The federal Liberals promised during the last election to reinstate a lifelong disability pension after many veterans complained the lump-sum payment and other benefits that replaced it in 2006 were far less generous. While the pledge was widely interpreted as a promise to bring back the pre-2006 pension system, the Trudeau government instead introduced its own version that will come into effect on April 1, which many veterans have described as a betrayal. An analysis by the parliamentary budget office last week found the Liberals' so-called Pension for Life plan is not only less generous than the pre-2006 pension, but will provide less financial compensation to the most severely injured veterans than even the current system does.

"(MacAulay) has to do more than just verbiage. He has to come back with some specific proposals to address the inequity," said Brian Forbes, chairman of the National Council of Veteran Associations, which represents more than 60 veteran groups across Canada. "I truly believe that if he doesn't do something along those lines, then the election has to be impacted at least to some extent by the fact that many veterans will either stay home or vote into another party. They're not going to get that grandiose support they got in 2015."

There have also been concerns about the long delays and obstacles many veterans continue to face getting services and benefits, which Royal Canadian Legion national executive director Brad White said "has to be cleaned up." *One of the key questions, however, is how much room -- and money -- MacAulay will have to manoeuvre before the writ is dropped given that the federal budget will be unveiled in less than three weeks and many of its measures have already been nailed down. "So things are pretty well set," White said. "I'm not going to say in stone. But I think it's pretty well set for the rollout of the budget."*


----------



## daftandbarmy

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> See last para. Do you think that the Budget will have a bunch of taxpayer funded, Liberal promises, to bribe the votes to vote Liberal?
> Something more for Vets?
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/macaulay-faces-tough-task-repairing-relations-with-angry-veterans-community-1.4319539
> 
> *MacAulay faces tough task repairing relations with angry veterans' community* - CP - 1 Mar 19
> 
> OTTAWA -- When he was named Friday as Canada's latest minister of veterans affairs, Lawrence MacAulay was given the difficult task of sweetening the Trudeau government's relations with embittered veterans and selling the Liberals' controversial pension plan for those injured in uniform.
> 
> MacAulay's move to veterans affairs from the Agriculture Department, where he had been for the past three years, was part of a mini-cabinet shuffle prompted by Jody Wilson-Raybould's sudden resignation from the portfolio after only a few weeks in the job. The move comes at a critical time for veterans and the Liberals, who enjoyed strong support from former service members in the last election but are now facing widespread anger and frustration from the community ahead of this year's vote.
> 
> That frustration is fed by the fact MacAulay is the fifth person to hold the veterans-affairs portfolio in less than four years under the Liberals, counting Defence Minister Harjit Sajjan's temporary assignment after Wilson-Raybould's resignation."What it has sent as a message is that the veterans portfolio hasn't been a priority, that our veterans themselves have not been a priority to the government," said Virginia Vaillancourt, national president of the Union of Veterans' Affairs Employees. "And he's going to have a lot of relationships to mend and fix due to the constant turnover that we've seen in the minister's role."
> 
> MacAulay's appointment Friday was met with some extremely cautious optimism given his past role in the 1990s as secretary of state for veterans affairs under Jean Chretien and the fact the longtime MP is from P.E.I., where Veterans Affairs Canada is headquartered.
> Yet there were also questions about whether he is simply a placeholder given that the next election is only a few months away -- and whether he will actually be able to address the veteran community's numerous concerns and grievances.
> 
> In an interview with The Canadian Press before he flew to P.E.I. Friday, MacAulay said his plan is to sit down and take a close look at "what's there, what's been done and what can be done better for veterans." Yet he also defended the Trudeau government's record, saying "it's kind of a shame" if veterans feel the Liberals have been ignoring them or have broken promises to the community since taking office. "My understanding is that what we indicated we would do we are doing or in the process of doing," MacAulay said, citing the re-opening of several Veterans Affairs offices closed by the Conservatives and the introduction of a new pension plan as examples. "I think you'd find there's a lot of veterans who are quite pleased with what's taken place."
> 
> Yet that pension plan, in particular, has been anything but well received -- as MacAulay is likely to find out. The federal Liberals promised during the last election to reinstate a lifelong disability pension after many veterans complained the lump-sum payment and other benefits that replaced it in 2006 were far less generous. While the pledge was widely interpreted as a promise to bring back the pre-2006 pension system, the Trudeau government instead introduced its own version that will come into effect on April 1, which many veterans have described as a betrayal. An analysis by the parliamentary budget office last week found the Liberals' so-called Pension for Life plan is not only less generous than the pre-2006 pension, but will provide less financial compensation to the most severely injured veterans than even the current system does.
> 
> "(MacAulay) has to do more than just verbiage. He has to come back with some specific proposals to address the inequity," said Brian Forbes, chairman of the National Council of Veteran Associations, which represents more than 60 veteran groups across Canada. "I truly believe that if he doesn't do something along those lines, then the election has to be impacted at least to some extent by the fact that many veterans will either stay home or vote into another party. They're not going to get that grandiose support they got in 2015."
> 
> There have also been concerns about the long delays and obstacles many veterans continue to face getting services and benefits, which Royal Canadian Legion national executive director Brad White said "has to be cleaned up." *One of the key questions, however, is how much room -- and money -- MacAulay will have to manoeuvre before the writ is dropped given that the federal budget will be unveiled in less than three weeks and many of its measures have already been nailed down. "So things are pretty well set," White said. "I'm not going to say in stone. But I think it's pretty well set for the rollout of the budget."*



All the more reason to push for VAC to be delivered under the MND, perhaps led by an Associate Minister/ Deputy etc. The continuity and connections are too important to risk with a 'revolving door' leadership program.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped with the latest VAC mandate letter (highlights mine) ....


> Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence Mandate Letter
> 
> Office of the Prime Minister
> 
> Dear Mr. MacAulay:
> 
> Thank you for agreeing to serve Canadians as Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence.
> 
> On Election Day, Canadians chose to continue moving forward. From coast to coast to coast, people chose to invest in their families and communities, create good middle class jobs and fight climate change while keeping our economy strong and growing. Canadians sent the message that they want us to work together to make progress on the issues that matter most, from making their lives more affordable and strengthening the healthcare system, to protecting the environment, keeping our communities safe and moving forward on reconciliation with Indigenous Peoples. People expect Parliamentarians to work together to deliver these results, and that’s exactly what this team will do.
> 
> It is more important than ever for Canadians to unite and build a stronger, more inclusive and more resilient country. The Government of Canada is the central institution to promote that unity of purpose and, as a Minister in that Government, you have a personal duty and responsibility to fulfill that objective.
> 
> That starts with a commitment to govern in a positive, open and collaborative way. Our platform, Forward: A Real Plan for the Middle Class, is the starting point for our Government. I expect us to work with Parliament to deliver on our commitments. Other issues and ideas will arise or will come from Canadians, Parliament, stakeholders and the public service. It is my expectation that you will engage constructively and thoughtfully and add priorities to the Government’s agenda when appropriate. Where legislation is required, you will need to work with the Leader of the Government in the House of Commons and the Cabinet Committee on Operations to prioritize within the minority Parliament.
> 
> We will continue to deliver real results and effective government to Canadians. This includes: tracking and publicly reporting on the progress of our commitments; assessing the effectiveness of our work; aligning our resources with priorities; and adapting to events as they unfold, in order to get the results Canadians rightly demand of us.
> 
> Many of our most important commitments require partnership with provincial, territorial and municipal governments and Indigenous partners, communities and governments. Even where disagreements may occur, we will remember that our mandate comes from citizens who are served by all orders of government and it is in everyone’s interest that we work together to find common ground. The Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Intergovernmental Affairs is the Government-wide lead on all relations with the provinces and territories.
> 
> There remains no more important relationship to me and to Canada than the one with Indigenous Peoples. We made significant progress in our last mandate on supporting self-determination, improving service delivery and advancing reconciliation. I am directing every single Minister to determine what they can do in their specific portfolio to accelerate and build on the progress we have made with First Nations, Inuit and Métis Peoples.
> 
> I also expect us to continue to raise the bar on openness, effectiveness and transparency in government. This means a government that is open by default. It means better digital capacity and services for Canadians. It means a strong and resilient public service. It also means humility and continuing to acknowledge mistakes when we make them. Canadians do not expect us to be perfect; they expect us to be diligent, honest, open and sincere in our efforts to serve the public interest.
> 
> As Minister, you are accountable for your style of leadership and your ability to work constructively in Parliament. I expect that you will collaborate closely with your Cabinet and Caucus colleagues. You will also meaningfully engage with the Government Caucus and Opposition Members of Parliament, the increasingly non-partisan Senate, and Parliamentary Committees.
> 
> It is also your responsibility to substantively engage with Canadians, civil society and stakeholders, including businesses of all sizes, organized labour, the broader public sector and the not-for-profit and charitable sectors. You must be proactive in ensuring that a broad array of voices provides you with advice, in both official languages, from every region of the country.
> 
> We are committed to evidence-based decision-making that takes into consideration the impacts of policies on all Canadians and fully defends the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms. You will apply Gender-based Analysis Plus (GBA+) in the decisions that you make.
> 
> Canada’s media and your engagement with them in a professional and timely manner are essential. The Parliamentary Press Gallery, indeed all journalists in Canada and abroad, ask necessary questions and contribute in an important way to the democratic process.
> 
> You will do your part to continue our Government’s commitment to transparent, merit-based appointments, to help ensure that people of all gender identities, Indigenous Peoples, racialized people, persons with disabilities and minority groups are reflected in positions of leadership.
> 
> *As Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, you will continue to ensure that the Government lives up to its sacred obligation to our Veterans and their families. You will continue to ensure that Veterans receive the respect, support, care and economic opportunities that they deserve. This includes working with the Minister of National Defence to ensure a seamless transition for Canadian Armed Forces members to Veterans Affairs Canada programs and services.
> 
> I will expect you to work with your colleagues and through established legislative, regulatory and Cabinet processes to deliver on your top priorities. In particular, you will:
> 
> - Create a new rapid-response service staffed by social workers, case management counsellors and peer support workers.
> - Ensure that every single Canadian Veteran is directly offered a conversation with a support worker to make sure they know about the help available to them and how to access it.
> - Provide Veterans with a new benefit of up to $3,000 in additional free counselling services before a disability claim is required.
> - Implement a system of automatic approval for the most common disability applications.
> - Work with the Minister of Employment, Workforce Development and Disability Inclusion to create national employment and training support services to provide career counselling, job matching and other employment help tailored to the needs of military and policing families.
> - Build new, purpose-built accessible and affordable housing units, with a full range of health, social and employment supports for Veterans who need extra help.
> - Conclude contribution agreements to support the creation of the Centre of Excellence on Chronic Pain and ensure that the Canadian Institute for Military and Veteran Health Research can continue to respond to the unique health needs of military members, Veterans and their families.
> - With its contribution agreement in place, ensure funding to help the Juno Beach Centre continue to deliver its mandate to preserve the legacy of all Canadians who served during the Second World War.
> - Deliver a higher standard of service and care, and ensure that a “one Veteran, one standard” approach is upheld.
> - Continue to streamline the current suite of benefits with the goal of reducing overlap and administrative burden, and further improving Veterans Affairs Canada’s performance, as well as the client experience for Veterans, both as they transition to civilian life and as their needs change throughout their lives.
> - Improve transparency and communications so that Veterans and their families have clarity about and predictability of available benefits and services.*
> 
> These priorities draw heavily from our election platform commitments. As mentioned, you are encouraged to seek opportunities to work across Parliament in the fulfillment of these commitments and to identify additional priorities.
> 
> I expect you to work closely with your Deputy Minister and their senior officials to ensure that the ongoing work of your department is undertaken in a professional manner and that decisions are made in the public interest. Your Deputy Minister will brief you on the many daily decisions necessary to ensure the achievement of your priorities, the effective running of the government and better services for Canadians. It is my expectation that you will apply our values and principles to these decisions so that they are dealt with in a timely and responsible manner and in a way that is consistent with the overall direction of our Government.
> 
> Our ability, as a government, to implement our priorities depends on consideration of the professional, non-partisan advice of public servants. Each and every time a government employee comes to work, they do so in service to Canada, with a goal of improving our country and the lives of all Canadians. I expect you to establish a collaborative working relationship with your Deputy Minister, whose role, and the role of public servants under their direction, is to support you in the performance of your responsibilities.
> 
> We have committed to an open, honest government that is accountable to Canadians, lives up to the highest ethical standards and applies the utmost care and prudence in the handling of public funds. I expect you to embody these values in your work and observe the highest ethical standards in everything you do. I want Canadians to look on their own government with pride and trust.
> 
> As Minister, you must ensure that you are aware of and fully compliant with the Conflict of Interest Act and Treasury Board policies and guidelines. You will be provided with a copy of Open and Accountable Government to assist you as you undertake your responsibilities. I ask that you carefully read it, including elements that have been added to strengthen it, and ensure that your staff does so as well. I expect that in staffing your offices you will hire people who reflect the diversity of Canada, and that you will uphold principles of gender equality, disability equality, pay equity and inclusion.
> 
> Give particular attention to the Ethical Guidelines set out in Annex A of that document, which apply to you and your staff. As noted in the Guidelines, you must uphold the highest standards of honesty and impartiality, and both the performance of your official duties and the arrangement of your private affairs should bear the closest public scrutiny. This is an obligation that is not fully discharged by simply acting within the law.
> 
> I will note that you are responsible for ensuring that your Minister’s Office meets the highest standards of professionalism and that it is a safe, respectful, rewarding and welcoming place for your staff to work.
> 
> I know I can count on you to fulfill the important responsibilities entrusted in you. It is incumbent on you to turn to me and the Deputy Prime Minister early and often to support you in your role as Minister.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Prime Minister of Canada signature
> 
> Rt. Hon. Justin Trudeau, P.C., M.P.
> Prime Minister of Canada


Text also attached in case link doesn't work.


----------



## gryphonv

>Provide Veterans with a new benefit of up to $3,000 in additional free counselling services before a disability claim is required.

While there are many great things about the announcement. This one sounds amazing to me. As someone who was fortunate and had counseling services transition from when I was in the military to being released, i know how valuble it is. I just hope those of us who are suffering get some education on what is available to them. 

There needs to be an information campaign to track down and help inform veterans of what they are entitled.

There seems to be a focus on the recently released or soon to be released. But that is a small part of the veteran population. There are many elderly veterans that fell through the cracks. I would love to see more effort to reach out to them.


----------



## Teager

gryphonv said:
			
		

> >Provide Veterans with a new benefit of up to $3,000 in additional free counselling services before a disability claim is required.
> 
> While there are many great things about the announcement. This one sounds amazing to me. As someone who was fortunate and had counseling services transition from when I was in the military to being released, i know how valuble it is. I just hope those of us who are suffering get some education on what is available to them.
> 
> There needs to be an information campaign to track down and help inform veterans of what they are entitled.
> 
> There seems to be a focus on the recently released or soon to be released. But that is a small part of the veteran population. There are many elderly veterans that fell through the cracks. I would love to see more effort to reach out to them.



I see VAC attacked anytime they try to provide information on the benefits they provide. Just look at there Facebook page of people saying VAC needs to stop with there propaganda. Except it's literally information on the benefits they provide. There is a difference between benefits provided and informing people about it versus the issues that surround some benefits. 

In my opinion VAC has become damned if they do and damned if they don't by veterans.


----------



## 57Chevy

- Implement a system of automatic approval for the most common disability applications.

As stated above:
What would those common disabilities be ?


----------



## brihard

gryphonv said:
			
		

> >Provide Veterans with a new benefit of up to $3,000 in additional free counselling services before a disability claim is required.
> 
> While there are many great things about the announcement. This one sounds amazing to me. As someone who was fortunate and had counseling services transition from when I was in the military to being released, i know how valuble it is. I just hope those of us who are suffering get some education on what is available to them.
> 
> There needs to be an information campaign to track down and help inform veterans of what they are entitled.
> 
> There seems to be a focus on the recently released or soon to be released. But that is a small part of the veteran population. There are many elderly veterans that fell through the cracks. I would love to see more effort to reach out to them.



I'm reserving judgment on this one, primarily for the reason that that happens to correspond exactly with the Veterans Assistance Service that already exists- $150/hr is a typical fee for clinical counselling. Veterans Assistance Service (aka CFMAP aka EAP) give twenty one hour sessions per issue to veterans and immediate family. 20 x $150= $3000. It's an excellent service and one they absolutely SHOULD advertise more. For these reasons, and because the numbers line up pretty much exactly, I'm skeptical that there's anything new coming versus maybe some sort of rebranding of an existing but underutilized service. I don't give them the benefit of the doubt anymore.



			
				Teager said:
			
		

> I see VAC attacked anytime they try to provide information on the benefits they provide. Just look at there Facebook page of people saying VAC needs to stop with there propaganda. Except it's literally information on the benefits they provide. There is a difference between benefits provided and informing people about it versus the issues that surround some benefits.
> 
> In my opinion VAC has become damned if they do and damned if they don't by veterans.



Concur. When they *do* try to get info out e.g., over Facebook, I see a handful of regulars who just crap all over them almost obsessively. It's annoying.

The worker bees at VAC are not the problem. The people pushing info out on social media are not the problem.


----------



## MJP

Brihard said:
			
		

> Concur. When they *do* try to get info out e.g., over Facebook, I see a handful of regulars who just crap all over them almost obsessively. It's annoying.
> 
> The worker bees at VAC are not the problem. The people pushing info out on social media are not the problem.



The violent minority will always over overpower the rationale middle


----------

